# Enregistrer la video d'un lien .mov



## akai01 (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
voila j'ai un lien .mov  et j'aimerai telecharger la video correspondante

Voici le lien

http://www.angrynachos.com/logicinstruments_600.mov 


Comment faire ?
Il existe un logiciel pour ca ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2007)

Clic droit (ou ctrl-clic) > enregistrer la cible sous...


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Octobre 2007)

ALT + Clic &#8230; & ca l'enregistrera automatiquement&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2007)

Il faut QT Pro pour ça ?


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Octobre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Il faut QT Pro pour ça ?



Pas si tu as le lien direct de la vidéo...

Si la vidéo s'affiche dans une fenêtre "protégée"  & que tu n'a pas le lien,  Une fois la vidéo chargée tu clique sur la petite flèche en bas a droite de la vidéo & Hop  Enregistrer  

Autrement pas besoin du QTP


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Pas si tu as le lien direct de la vidéo...
> 
> Si la vidéo s'affiche dans une fenêtre "protégée"  & que tu n'a pas le lien,  Une fois la vidéo chargée tu clique sur la petite flèche en bas a droite de la vidéo & Hop  Enregistrer
> 
> Autrement pas besoin du QTP



Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "lien direct" ?

Sinon, pour la petite flèche, je fais cela aussi, quand je peux. Et pour cette vidéo, je ne peux pas.


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Octobre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "lien direct" ?
> 
> Sinon, pour la petite fl&#232;che, je fais cela aussi, quand je peux. Et pour cette vid&#233;o, je ne peux pas.



Ben le lien direct tu as juste 'exemple au dessus&#8230;  Avec la terminaison .Mov   c'st le lien direct de la vid&#233;o&#8230;   Je veux dire par la qu'elle n'est pas int&#233;gr&#233;e a un code source d'une page web sur lequel va falloir retrouver le lien (g&#233;n&#233;ralement facile mais t'a plus vite fait de faire avec la fl&#232;che)

& En ce qui concerne la fl&#232;che tu n'a justement pas QT Pro pour prendre la vid&#233;o&#8230;

Ici la m&#234;me chose mais avec QT pro


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2007)

OK. Donc l&#224; il me fallait bien QT Pro. Merci.


----------



## akai01 (28 Octobre 2007)

Pour ce lien la  il me faut donc quicktime pro si j'ai bien compris

http://www.angrynachos.com/logicremixing_300.mov 


car sinon je n'ai qu'un fichier de 4Ko



Merci pour vos lumieres


----------



## benkenobi (28 Octobre 2007)

Ah oui, on dirait qu'il faut QuickTime pro...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2007)

Sinon, avec Firefox, il y a le plugin "VideoDownloader" à ajouter.


Ou avec Safari, la bonne vieille méthode qui fonctionne assez souvent de "pomme/alt/a" et de télécharger le fichier le plus gros en Mo. Qui donne un fichier "get_vidéo" auquel on ajoute l'extension ".flv". Il y a un fil sur ça.


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Octobre 2007)

Cette vidéo présente tout de même une Particularité

C'est du Streaming !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Cette vid&#233;o pr&#233;sente tout de m&#234;me une Particularit&#233;&#8230;
> 
> C'est du Streaming !!!



Alors j'ai rien dit. :rateau:

edit/Effectivement, je viens de regarder avec Safari : il n'y a aucune info avec "pomme/alt/a".


----------



## Meow the Catz (29 Octobre 2007)

Autre solution pour la vidéo ci-dessus, tu l'enregistres sur ton disque, puis tu l'ouvres AVEC UN EDITEUR DE TEXTE. (Exemple TextEdit ou n'importe lequel)

Tu verras que vers la fin du fichier il y a le lien direct du fichier :
rtsp://a580.q.kamai.net/3/580/49/46268f2e/1a1a1a9e0d83ec51c4f263d74d7bdc4cbc288dbb1e8dfa2996057be449bceb5bcd3c6bcc41a50e7d/logicremixing_300.mov

Maintenant il te faut un logiciel qui permette d'enregistrer des fichiers streaming rtsp, je pense qu'il y a des plugins firefox pour ça...


----------

